# My Covid-19 Forced Alternate Route



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Since the MUTs I've been using for last # years are closed due to the mayor's order of social distancing, these are alternate MUTs I'm using now. Not bad despite being further away from home.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

My pandemic-dictated commute route is down the stairs from the bedroom to the living-room home office. I'm anxious to get back to my ride; going up and down the stairs doesn't do as much for the legs.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> going up and down the stairs doesn't do as much for the legs.


Since all the gyms are closed, that's what I do for my leg workout with some books in my backpack as a weight.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice pics. Here, they didn't close any MUTs... and with so many people suddenly with free time on their hands... riding the trail has been like walking through the mall at Christmas. I've taken to wearing a mask for the first 5 miles or so of my ride. By then I'm far enough out of town that it's just other cyclists and a few long-distance runners.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Looks nice. Where is that out of curiosity?

I've deemed bike paths off limits around Boston for reasons Opus mentions. I generally only took them to avoid car traffic getting and and out of the city. But car traffic is down so much that I think I prefer that to the paths for the time being regardless.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Looks nice. Where is that out of curiosity?


Morton Grove and Niles, Illinois.


> But car traffic is down so much that I think I prefer that to the paths for the time being regardless.


That's what I assumed but to my surprise and anger, cars and motorcycles have become more reckless around where I am these days, speeding, running through red light / stop sign.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Today I think I cracked to code to riding MUTs in a pandemic... 

7:00am
48 degrees
Misting/drizzling rain

I had the path mostly to myself. Of course, now I probably have pneumonia... but it was worth it to avoid the crowd...


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Opus51569 said:


> Misting/drizzling rain


The urge to ride must've been really strong.


----------

